# Naval Stopwatch



## Donnie (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey guys,

Im new here, i am just starting out on a new collection of Military Time peices and would appreciate some help. I was told that this forum was the place to go to ask about a Naval Stopwatch i have. I bought it a couple of days ago and am stuck about date...and everything really. It is not silver as it has no Hallmarks, so is Pewter?...on the inside it is marked with the numbers No 3364 and R|A and underneath S|F. On the inside case it has the number 30772. From the pictures you can see the maker or Jeweller.




























I hope the pictures are OK. Many thanks, Donnie


----------



## Donnie (Oct 9, 2008)

Just bumping this up to the top again guys .

Donnie


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

I would ask over at MWR


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

really nice


----------

